# near shore trolling rig help!!!



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm looking to stock up now on lures for the spring/summer season. I need help with what to buy for making a duster rig for king trolling and a rig for Cobia as well. I need to know brands and specifics if anyone is willing to share the info. I'll share the location of a good spot I've been fishing if someone can hook me up. Thanks!


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey bro this is easy head on over to half hitch or other tackle center grab as many silver dusters and dolphin color dusters as you can stuff into your budget. Brand is Sea Striker 1 oz. grab some 60# coffee single strand wire, swivels, #2 live bait hooks, your fav. king hook"i like 3/o and bigger long shank and a pack of stinger trebles. The live bait hook works well in the nose of the cigar minnow then let the long shank and the stinger swing free. be sure to break the baits backbone so it wiggles/ swims in the water. I also like a pack of rigging wire later in the year so you can rig big squid behind your duster. We always catch our limit with these.


----------



## captjeffelder (Jan 1, 2011)

Good reply sushi maker.. Just to add a little more to trolling rigs, I like to use single strand wire also but on my lead hook I use about 5 inches of wire spliced into 60# florocarbon, using the albright knot, about 2ft total then the swivel. I like to start by using a duster on just one to start with it varies day to day, the exception would be if you are targeting spanish mackeral which I always use dusters. As far as cobia live bait is always best, eel, pinfish, mullet, etc.. but cobia jigs and whole squid works well also I never use swivels while cobia fishing . When it comes to cobia the hardest part is spotting them and not hitting the fish in the head with your bait of choice. One more thing on mackeral trolling when the bite becomes tough try fishing different depths by using a down rigger or even slip lead rigs with at least 6ft of leader, also menhaden oil helps time to time I like to poke a small hole in the top of the bottle and tilt so it can drain a little goes a long way and you will be able to see the slick. Best of luck


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

thanks guys. check your private message inbox for a little tip. Have fun!


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Capt Jeff.

do you happen to have any pics of the rig you speak of


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

jasonh1903 said:


> I'm looking to stock up now on lures for the spring/summer season. I need help with what to buy for making a duster rig for king trolling and a rig for Cobia as well. I need to know brands and specifics if anyone is willing to share the info. I'll share the location of a good spot I've been fishing if someone can hook me up. Thanks!


I've had some decent luck trolling X-raps from the yak in Mackerel and Bonito colors. Both the shallow diving and deeper diving magnums.




















I'm still trying to figure cobia out so not much help there.

Good luck,
Alex


----------

